# Bettas as Wolves



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

I devided to draw two of my fish as wolves 

Pudge:









Squirt









The designs are mostly based on their personalities 

I might be willing to draw other peple's but maybe when I have the time xD


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Thats awesome! The second one reminds me of a vaporeon XP


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

haha he does!
I was going for a kitsune kind of look, since thats the one thing I know of that has a lot of tails going on.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Alcemistnv said:


> haha he does!
> I was going for a kitsune kind of look, since thats the one thing I know of that has a lot of tails going on.


Oh well in that case, i was also going to say he looks like a vulpix! Haha


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

To adorable love them !


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Can you draw Lebron for me? :3 I thought Squirtle here looked like a Flareon! >.0 P.S. Squirtle is my nick name for Squirt if that's OK with you, gotta love Pokemon!


----------



## HookedOnBettas (Jul 23, 2012)

Those are great!


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

Awww cute!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

thanks everyone!
And sure I can Lebron


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Yay! Thank you. Right now, Lebron is experiencing scale loss so I need to treat him. :\


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

ahhh he should heal up rather quickly 

Squirt lost two patches of scales on his head and they're coming in nicely ^^

Fingers crossed for a speedy recovery!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh, that's good.  I hope he recovers quickly soon!


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

Can I have one for Ace? He's my DP but he's a white VT with a purple irradecnece.


----------

